# HELP with sighting in!



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I took my Remington .270 win short mag to the range last weekend on a calm part of the day. I have a Leupold vx-2 scope securely mounted. I sighted the rifle in at 25 yards, and it was shooting very consistently. When shooting at 100 Yards, I couldn't hit the paper target. I had the rifle resting in a vise very securely, and I have never had this problem in the past.

Any ideas..


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

so what did it do? did everything out at 100 hit high, low, all around? I usually just bore sight the rifle, set up a large target of white paper over cardboard or something and about 4'x4' at 100yds, fire one shot, set the rifle in a rifle vise and move the cross hairs to the bullet hole, or 2" below or whatever, and fire a few more rounds... which generally are not necessary. With the short mag, does dead on at 75' translate to on at 100yds? Scope height and all that other stuff has to be considered.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just work yourself out to 100yds, if you know you're on at 25, move it out to 50, make sure you're within an inch or so at 50 and move it out to 75, same thing, then 100. you'll figure it out. 

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I also second working your way back. If you were a little high at 25 it would be very high at 100.

One other thing to remember is when adjusting your scope if it is .25inch at 100 it is .0625 inch at 25yds. So you would have to use 4 clicks to move it .25 inch at 25yds.

Chuck Norris never wet his bed as a child. The bed wet itself out of fear.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

What it did was in the post.
*"couldn't hit the paper target"*

Had one of those Ver x II scopes on a 243 once. Nice group at 25 yards a nice group at 100 yards too only 4 inches low and 5 inches wide. Trying to adjust the scope wasn't doing any thing. Put a Bushnell on the rifle and things went great. Sent the Loopy back to get fixed. It has since been returned and is stuffed in a shelf with other stuff as it isn't a trusted piece of equipment any longer.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Can you diagnose the problem and suggest a solution from "couldn't hit the paper target"???


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Savage260 said:


> Can you diagnose the problem and suggest a solution from "couldn't hit the paper target"???


Let's see... could be, but not limited to:
on the last shot at 25yds; the scope ended up loose.. broken screw on the mount, etc. etc - 
the scope went bad - a screw on the receiver or somewhere else on the stock loosened up - the humidity/air temp changed drastically so the pressure on the barrel and receiver changed - the stock got a hairline crack that is not visible except by removing all the metal and putting pressure on it from different angles - the bedding changed somehow due to heat/moisture/settling.

OOORRR.. maybe the gun was dropped and went out of zero, maybe the barrel got bent, maybe the barrel gets all kinds of crazy torque on it from the stock when it was heated up from the initial 25yrd firing. Barrel fouled badly, chambered and fired the wrong ammo, or was it just the nut behind the trigger?..... ;>)

You are right.. tough to diagnose.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Jeeze, is that all?  Well, I guess we better start off with the easiest fix, go buy a new gun, this one doesn't shoot right! :wink: If that doesn't work, buy a new scope, then buy new mounts. From that little bit of info the possiblities are endless!

I never start off at 25, I always just sight down the bore on low power at 100yds. I have never had any rifle fail to get on a 12"X12" target using this method. Saves ammo too!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I second Savage's method, but my first shot is at 50 yards. Almost always have it approx 2" high at 100 yards by the third shot.

Al, send that POS Leupold that's gathering dust on the shelf my way. I'll be happy to pay the going rate for P'sOS  :wink:


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

Make sure everything is tight and snug. You should have been hitting an inch or two high at 25 yards. Then you'll be dang close dead on at 100. Remeber your bullet arches no matter how far you are shooting so at 50 it's about 1.5" high when sighted in at 100.

This should work, if not check back.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

were you high or low at 25 yards? Your point of impact should have been low at 25 yards.

.8" low at 25 yards in the triple x 150 grain federal premium will give you a 100 zero with a 1.5" sight height.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*is stuffed in a shelf with other stuff as it isn't a trusted piece of equipment any longer.* Is what I said. Nothing about a POS.
But send me a money order for $125.00 plus $10.70 flat rate USPS and I 'll get it sent to you the same day the money order arrives.

I would go with Deano's Idea if your sure about the tight mounts and other screws. 
At least you would get an Idea where (Yardage) the the sight in goes south.

 Al


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I hope the op will still chime in if the problem is discovered and let us all know what the trouble was.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have not gotten back out to shoot.

I will try setting up at 50 yards this time. It just seemed odd to me that after bore sighting the rifle, i could shoot right on at 25 yards and not hit my target at 100'. I have double checked my mounts but I just need a chance to get back out there.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Savage260 said:


> I never start off at 25, I always just sight down the bore on low power at 100yds. I have never had any rifle fail to get on a 12"X12" target using this method. Saves ammo too!


Same here. I pull the bolt and set the rifle in a vise on my picnic table in the back yard. There is a house down the block that has a small roof vent, it is 100 yards away from my yard. I center that vent in the barrel, then adjust the crosshair to the same place. Then I go to the range and fine tune it. I am rarely more than an inch or two off.

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

When you do go to the range next time and shoot at 100yds and don't hit the paper, shoot for the corners of the paper, i'll enlarge your target area without having a billboard out there. So say if you shoot at an 8.5"x11" piece of paper, you target size will be more like 17"x22". I hope that makes sense. Shoot at the left upper, if you have nothing. Shoot right upper, if you hit paper you'll have to move left and down.

xdeano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Usally you can get a big sheet of card board at applince or funiture stores. Fasten your target in the center then you can at least tell for sure where you are hitting.

 Al


----------

